# TT MK2 Intercooler Install



## Chimptronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Ahhhh this is driving me mad, I've tried installing an uprated intercooler twice to my 2007 Audi TT 2l TFSI and ran out of time and knowledge both times. Can anyone give me a guide/pictures of how to replace the existing intercooler on this car as I'm really struggling.

Thanks


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

If you follow this instructions you will not miss anything...
Im change it by them without problem... BUt is easyer if you have someone who will help you when you take out original one and put inside new one to avoid broke some pipe on AC...
LINK


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there a huge benefit over the OEM intercooler? Uprating doesn't seem overly popular on the TT?

Chimptronic - do you have a link to the kit your installing?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Im replace it because is necessary for Stage 3 upgrade  And Im change it at same time as Im change turbo so I can't say how HPIm benefit only with intercooler...


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Hi

Not changed mine but from several conversations with tuners its essential when paired with upgraded fuel pumps for stage 2 and above!!

Hoping for a stage 2+ very shortly from stock, and its been on all 3 companies that I have spoken with! Stage 2 is fine without although suggested at stage 2 also just to keep temperature down.


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

I changed mine for a ths cooler, managed on my own but would be easier with 2 people. Basically full front end off inc slam panel, I managed to keep my radiator and ac rad still on the car and squeezed the cooler out then slipped the new one in, just takes time and patience


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

With Stage 2+ Im still use stock IC, when Im install Stage 3 parts Im in same time also install upgraded intercooler...


----------

